# Approaching Front - Successful Patterns



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Big time cold front coming in this time of year on your favorite lake (just like some of us will be attempting tomorrow), your fishing in the rain and 20-30 mph wind, what's been your most successful pattern? 

As hard as it is, I usually try to stay in the wind-blown areas and fish larger rattletraps and crankbaits across points and on the deeper side of flats (with some limited success). I struggle with feeling the bite on soft plastics and jigs. I'm always convinced that the approaching front means the fish will be more active, but I've yet to experience a banner day. I'd be interested to hear some of your thoughts on this type of fishing condition for bass.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I prefer to go after the deeper fish on Points, Roadbeds, or ledges....While boat position can be a pain it seems like if fish are "active" due to the conditions these fish are active as well. I throw my C-rig with at least a 1 oz sinker...so "feeling" the bite is not such an issue. Also consider a 3/4 to 1 oz spinnerbaits on the same areas you fish with the cranks....I also like to Parrallel Crank steeper banks or Chunk Rock Banks (RipRap)...One technique that can yield big is to work a cigar type top water like a Spittin Image as hard as you can over the chop....If bait fish are active this can be a lights out technique if your forearms and wrists can take it.....Nice Post, I am interested in hearing some of the answers.

Hawk


----------

